# Hymer /rear light lens/ poss Premier/ posted here



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I am sure some one posted on here that they had a problem undoing the Allen screw that fixes the rear light lens on post 2006 Hymers.the Allen bolt turns but will not unscrew. I am also fairly sure that they took it to Premier motorhomes and the mechanic showed him how to sort the problem. I have searched all day looking for the post so if anyone reads this and remembers how it was done I would be glad for the info.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Hogan,

It was me. Didn't take the motorhome to Premier but Chris was extremely helpful in talking to his mechanical chaps and another customer and I think I will be able to help.

The problem is due to the fact that the screw rusts into the metal cone adhering to the frame to which the light is attached.

Proceed as follows:

Remove the bolts that are not a problem.

Cut the bend from an allen key so that you can fit it in a drill. Insert the key into the bolt and turn with the electric drill so that the adhesive holding the cone heats up and allows you to pull the lens away from the body. If you have more than one stuck (mine were the top two) you will have to apply some patience and make sure you have suitably heated the bolts up.

It helps to put some form of strap around the back of the light, I used webbing straps, and pull on the lens as you are working.

Do be careful though, you can break the lens as I did and you are looking at about £175 to replace one.

Hope that helps but if you need any further info or clarification let me know.

Mike


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow that was a fast reply thanks Mike I will give it a try next week if it ever stops raining here.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

With that knowledge it would pay all Hymer owners to take each bolt out one at a time and grease it now! as preventative maintenance. Other makes too possibly? I'll take a look at mine asap


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

The thanks for the tip I provided Mike must go to our customer who offered this for me to pass on. I'll let him know it's now been helpful to others too 

Regards,
Chris


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thank you Javea ,Techno100 and Chris's customer.I have managed to remove the seized bolt but the above advice did not work,it nearly did it wore away the plastic retaining plug and allowed me to pull the lens off inc bolt and fixing plug.I think I was lucky because if there were more than 1 bolt seized it would not have allowed me to wiggle/ pull / heave the lens out.
Techno100 is right I recommend all post 2006 Hymer owners to undo the retaining Allen screws on the rear lens and give them a good greasing as you don't want to be trying to replace a bulb and have this mega problem.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Guys for this tip  I read it earlier and was waiting for good weather to check it out.
As our van is only 18 months old, I did not expect any problems, BUT I was wrong  
All three bolts on the near side were OK but two on the off side, were turning and not unscrewing :x 
Anyway, I did what has been said in this thread and it certainly helped  It did not do it all but made it possible for me to prise them out, and without this tip, I think I would have broken the lens  
One came out OK, but on the second one, the bolt head went through the recessed lip in the red lens  Not a problem as better that than braking the lens  
On removing the studs, this side was fastened very tight, unlike the opposite side and the funny thing is that this lens was removed and fitted with a warning light when the alarm was fitted.
I suspect it was refitted too tight, by using a gun and not a screwdriver  :x 
I now have to find some raw plugs or some other way of refitting the two bolts.
I have greased the remainder of the bolts with a marine grease and I will be removing and re-greasing regularly.
This took me about three hours!
I strongly recommend anyone with a Hymer or any other van which uses this type of fixing, to check their own out and grease at regular intervals :!: 
Just imagine a dealer labour charge!

A BIG THANK YOU to the guys above


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted, a bu&@" r of a job though👍


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

hogan said:


> Glad you got it sorted, a bu&@" r of a job though👍


Yes, it was,  and I still have to refix it, but thanks for drawing my attention to it, by starting the thread  
Thanks again


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have been thinking about this all night and I don't want to refit anything with similar, set in rubber retaining nuts, as I don't want to be in a similar situation further down the line.
Bl**dy bad design really :x
I am considering bolting right through, although I have not yet surveyed to check if this is possible. But if it is, I know it will be a pain to have to get under the van with a spanner, just to change a bulb, but at least I would know it would always be possible. 
What did you Guys, do to refix :?:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I just freed off all the fixings super glued/ wedged the duff retainer back in to the holder greased all with copaslip and refitted. I will remove Allen bolts every 6 months and re grease.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

hogan said:


> I just freed off all the fixings super glued/ wedged the duff retainer back in to the holder greased all with copaslip and refitted. I will remove Allen bolts every 6 months and re grease.


Thanks Hogan, that is what I was going to do, but I just wonder how secure they would be, as I doubt with super glue they will be as strongly bonded as the original  
I take it you mean gluing the steel nuts to the inside of the rubber nut holder and not the rubber nut holder to the metal bodywork.
But I would have thought that with the drill previously turning the nut around and around, the rubber holder would be damaged on the inside where it would hold the nut and the whole thing could happen again.
I would recommend getting the Allen key out a little more often.
I have already put marine grease on the other studs, but I am considering getting copper slip and removing the lights so that I can also put the copper slip into the nuts. The more the better!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Done it, all sorted  
As mentioned above, it took 3 hours to remove the rear lens  
Anyway, I super glued plastic raw plugs into the holes where the stud retaining nuts were previously located (these are the ones that turned and should not have)
Then I have refitted the lens with one original bolt, and two brass screws. I couldn't get stainless, but as I don't need them to be very tight, brass will do the job!
Also, I have made a kit up with extra fittings, just in case, we have any problems with the remainder of the factory fitted studs!

I can't reiterate enough, if you have a newish (post 2006) Hymer, check yours out as it is not the easiest of jobs and the longer you leave it, the more chance of a problem!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Update.
I recently called in at the Hymer Service centre at Bad Waldsee, to have a moan about the rear light fixings, and they changed our damaged rear lens under warranty


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks for he bump, very useful in my query...

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/60...-rear-light-fitting-problems.html#post1636881

cross referenced to here!!


----------

